# Get out there boys!



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

In my adult life, I have never seen this many fall mushrooms. I went out a week ago, and other than some baby hens, it was a bust. I went back to the same spot today, and it was like mushroom heaven. Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to scour the whole area, about 180 acres. So, I just went to my best hen spots. I'll get back there Sunday to the same spot and another spot and put in a long day, but this is what I got today in a little under 3 hours.. I also found some honeys, and a bunch of other stuff I couldn't ID. SW Michigan is hot for the shrooms right now. Get out there!!


----------



## msuguy09 (Jan 5, 2013)

Wow! Nice haul


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

zig said:


> In my adult life, I have never seen this many fall mushrooms. I went out a week ago, and other than some baby hens, it was a bust. I went back to the same spot today, and it was like mushroom heaven. Unfortunately, I didn't have the time to scour the whole area, about 180 acres. So, I just went to my best hen spots. I'll get back there Sunday to the same spot and another spot and put in a long day, but this is what I got today in a little under 3 hours.. I also found some honeys, and a bunch of other stuff I couldn't ID. SW Michigan is hot for the shrooms right now. Get out there!!


OMG, you are so right!!! 

I cannot believe the honey mushroom flush. I couldn't get out the last couple days and most have blown out with splitting caps and bugs, but a nearly equal number are prime and pick-able. I got some fine specimens to try your method with...

The hens are still puny and many came up during the rains that matured are speckled with dirt throughout the entire body of the mushroom. But a few came up between that rains and I plucked one small one to have, leaving many chicks to grow up some more, with the hope the rains don't dirty them up beyond edibility. 

The good part is only a few hen trees that usually have them every year have flushed, leaving many prospects for the coming days-weeks ahead!

And the cinnabar's, gees I wish I liked them, they are bigger than I ever remember seeing them. I don't ever see the yellow/gold-ens so that is a bummer.

I didn't take the camera but I may tomorrow. I still have a spot or two I haven't even checked yet!

Good luck Y'ALL!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Here is what I cleaned up today for cooking.....I really need more hens than that, but I think they will come eventually....

View attachment 227312


----------



## zig (Aug 5, 2009)

Oldgrandman said:


> OMG, you are so right!!!
> 
> I cannot believe the honey mushroom flush. I couldn't get out the last couple days and most have blown out with splitting caps and bugs, but a nearly equal number are prime and pick-able. I got some fine specimens to try your method with...
> 
> ...


Good deal. Don't believe the hype on the dirt speckled hens... I've never met a hen I couldn't clean.

I don't think anybody has responded to my aborted entoloma question yet, u have any experience with them?


----------



## MushroomJeff (Aug 28, 2013)

zig said:


> Good deal. Don't believe the hype on the dirt speckled hens... I've never met a hen I couldn't clean.
> 
> I don't think anybody has responded to my aborted entoloma question yet, u have any experience with them?





zig said:


> Good deal. Don't believe the hype on the dirt speckled hens... I've never met a hen I couldn't clean.
> 
> I don't think anybody has responded to my aborted entoloma question yet, u have any experience with them?


Aborteds are on their way. They have become one of my favorites. I have a huge flush coming on now. should be great in a day or two


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

zig said:


> Good deal. Don't believe the hype on the dirt speckled hens... I've never met a hen I couldn't clean.
> 
> I don't think anybody has responded to my aborted entoloma question yet, u have any experience with them?


Well the one hen I took home was wasted, the rest should be ok. Going to go get pics after the Tigers finish the Royals. Sorry to see Wisconsin mangle the Spartans though! I hope they do not get discovered.

Tried your method on the honey's, way better but not going to be a favorite. Been a long time since I tried em I swear my senses were "heightened" a little after eating them... LOL!

And no to you question. Besides the birds, honeys, cinnabars, shaggy's, and puffballs I haven't tried many other shrooms. Just the hens have my taste buds. I swear the hedgehogs(?) and parasol's grow where I look but cannot pull thr trigger on trying them. Wish I knew where the yellow or golden chants grew! I've had those and they are the best I have had other than the morel.

Look for some pics in a few hours!


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Shouldn't have left the game, Tigers probably gonna lose!

So.....someone plucked a hen from my best tree of the season so far, bummer. Have a couple back up spots to hit tomorrow. Some fresh and old honey's shown here too.....

View attachment 227398
View attachment 227399
View attachment 227400


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Zig, what's your question on Aborted entolomas ?? Pictured are Aborted entolomas and the non-aborted Entoloma. Aborted entolomas are actually aborted Armillarias.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

I spent an hour or so scouring a couple different woods this morning. I saw lots-actually tons of honey's old and fresh and some cinnibars. Someone cut some of the better honeys earlier, if they come back they'll get a lot more! 
Also, I should have taken a pic of what was the biggest chicken growth imaginable, it was maybe a week past picking stage but you would have needed a laundry basket or washtub to haul that beast out of the woods even when fresh. It was bigger than the stump it was on!

BUT.....I ended up finding some yard hens. plucked a couple and left a bunch to get later. Not my yard and was lucky to be able to take them. Have a looksee!

My new mushroom stick... It floated by on the St. Mary's river and just screamed TAKE ME! Was waterlogged and pretty heavy, almost tossed it back, but my buddy said it should dry out and it did. Almost rock hard and much lighter. It has what looks some prop scars on it, and I left it a little long in case I get the ambition to try and carve a morel on it.

View attachment 227445
View attachment 227446


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> My new mushroom stick... It floated by on the St. Mary's river and just screamed TAKE ME! Was waterlogged and pretty heavy, almost tossed it back, but my buddy said it should dry out and it did. Almost rock hard and much lighter. It has what looks some prop scars on it, and I left it a little long in case I get the ambition to try and carve a morel on it.


Not to hijack this thread,Oldgrandman, just start carving what ever you can or want,drill a 1/2" diameter hole into both ends of the stick and whatever and glue it together. See some of my stuff.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Not to hijack this thread,Oldgrandman, just start carving what ever you can or want,drill a 1/2" diameter hole into both ends of the stick and whatever and glue it together. See some of my stuff.


Great idea because this stick isn't carving very easy! I like that second one in from the right.....this has winter project written all over it!

Back to the report aspect of the thread.....I just checked my 'ole reliable spot' and 2 fresh hen chicks have hatched. 
Zig was right, this is one hopping ass hot season all of a sudden! Now that the temps have moderated the bugs are knocked down too!

BTW zig, I was gonna send you a PM or conversation but it said I couldn't. Wondered how you put up or preserve your hen finds....checked in with another member for his and he was kind enough to reply. 
I simply cut and rinse and vacuum pack them until I intend to use them again.


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Oldgrandman said:


> I simply cut and rinse and vacuum pack them until I intend to use them again.


Please do not rinse the hens prior to either Dehydrating or freezing. I like to break them down into bite
sized pieces (enough for a meal) vacuum pack and freeze. For the best taste.
Do not UN-thaw in the sink, cut the bag and put the hen in a hot skillet or pot. We add them frozen to
Spaghetti Sauce like that. The end result is the same as they never had been frozen.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Woodbutcher-1 said:


> Please do not rinse the hens prior to either Dehydrating or freezing. I like to break them down into bite
> sized pieces (enough for a meal) vacuum pack and freeze. For the best taste.
> Do not UN-thaw in the sink, cut the bag and put the hen in a hot skillet or pot. We add them frozen to
> Spaghetti Sauce like that. The end result is the same as they never had been frozen.


I'll try that no rinse thing, gonna be tough but I'll try it!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Oldgrandman said:


> I'll try that no rinse thing, gonna be tough but I'll try it!


What are you going to do with the dirt and bird poop?


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

petronius said:


> What are you going to do with the dirt and bird poop?


Use a soft bristled vegetable brush.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Things are starting to pick up in Lewiston. Finally have had several days of good rain. Now just patiently waiting for the Gypsy Mushrooms to show. All the Honeys are from one stump.


----------



## jmgi (Aug 14, 2013)

petronius said:


> Don't be so sensitive. I was actually asking an honest question. The reason I asked is every hen I found had dirt buried in it, and a few did have bird droppings. I have an aversion to eating food picked from the outdoors that has dirt on it. Brushing the dirt off doesn't work for me. I wash all of my mushrooms, even the ones I buy from the store or the ones I have grown.


I usually wash my wild picked mushrooms off also as I cut them into pieces, then I load them into one of those kitchen spinners, like you use for salad greens, and give them a good whirl for a while, ends up drying the mushrooms off very well before freezing.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jmgi said:


> I usually wash my wild picked mushrooms off also as I cut them into pieces, then I load them into one of those kitchen spinners, like you use for salad greens, and give them a good whirl for a while, ends up drying the mushrooms off very well before freezing.


Salad spinner, great idea. I have one somewhere, I think my wife packed it away because she never used it.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I also have never seen this many fall mushrooms and with the rains predicted this week, I expect more. I'm tempted to go picking this weekend but I don't know what is edible.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> I also have never seen this many fall mushrooms and with the rains predicted this week, I expect more. I'm tempted to go picking this weekend but I don't know what is edible.


Chicken of the woods, hen of the woods and oyster mushrooms are easily identifiable and good. I thought chickens would be done by now, but some are still finding them. I would say for the others, it would be nice if someone took you out and actually showed you what the others look like. I always have a problem looking at pictures in a book and then trying to identify the mushroom.


----------



## jschlenke (Jul 8, 2013)

What a great return to shrooming after this dry summer!
View attachment 227688


----------



## jmgi (Aug 14, 2013)

petronius said:


> Chicken of the woods, hen of the woods and oyster mushrooms are easily identifiable and good. I thought chickens would be done by now, but some are still finding them. I would say for the others, it would be nice if someone took you out and actually showed you what the others look like. I always have a problem looking at pictures in a book and then trying to identify the mushroom.


I would like to try honey mushrooms, but I'm not totally confident yet on those. I found some patches of them the other day that I think are honey's, they always come up in the same spots every fall. I did a sport print on a couple opened caps and it was pure white, which they say is what it should be. I have all the books and they look just like the pictures and fit the descriptions given perfectly, but I'm just not quite there yet to try them. I think the deadly gallerina (rust spore print) is the only mushroom that they say is somewhat similar and you don't want to eat that.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

jmgi said:


> I would like to try honey mushrooms, but I'm not totally confident yet on those. I found some patches of them the other day that I think are honey's, they always come up in the same spots every fall. I did a sport print on a couple opened caps and it was pure white, which they say is what it should be. I have all the books and they look just like the pictures and fit the descriptions given perfectly, but I'm just not quite there yet to try them. I think the deadly gallerina (rust spore print) is the only mushroom that they say is somewhat similar and you don't want to eat that.


I have found a few batches that I think are honeys but I left them alone, didn't even try to do further identification. I will wait until I go on hunting trip with someone from the club that can tell me what to look for identification. I don't want to have to do extra prep work in order to eat them.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Picked up a few Gypsies today, just starting by me. ( Cortinarius caperatus )


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Honeys aren't that hard to Id. Basically they grow in large groups around dead & dying Oak & stumps, or off the roots. The hard part is getting them before the worms do. I have never parboiled them, I always make sure I just cook them a little longer then normal mushrooms. The nickname Honey Mushroom comes from the color, not the taste.....but......sometimes the young " buttons " are really sweet anyway.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here's a couple more pictures of Honey Mushrooms. The last one is a honey that is wormy. You don't want that one.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Here's a couple more of Suillus americanus. These are out now under pine, edible, but certainly not incredible.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm glad things are picking up for you Mushroom Jack. It had to been a bit like torture seeing how we were being smothered in shrooms down here and you were so dry up there.

Only bad thing about everything fruiting all at once is finding the time to clean and preserve them. I'm just now finishing up my hens from yesterday.


----------



## jmgi (Aug 14, 2013)

Mushroom Jack said:


> Here's a couple more pictures of Honey Mushrooms. The last one is a honey that is wormy. You don't want that one.


Those honey's in the first picture look a little past prime to me, (but what do I know?) you even pick and eat those as long as they aren't wormy, eh?


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oldgrandman said:


> I spent an hour or so scouring a couple different woods this morning. I saw lots-actually tons of honey's old and fresh and some cinnibars. Someone cut some of the better honeys earlier, if they come back they'll get a lot more!
> Also, I should have taken a pic of what was the biggest chicken growth imaginable, it was maybe a week past picking stage but you would have needed a laundry basket or washtub to haul that beast out of the woods even when fresh. It was bigger than the stump it was on!
> 
> BUT.....I ended up finding some yard hens. plucked a couple and left a bunch to get later. Not my yard and was lucky to be able to take them. Have a looksee!
> ...


I am trying to find out how far north hens grow I haven't found any by me in Manistee I found them south of Muskegon


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

jschlenke said:


> What a great return to shrooming after this dry summer!





Mushroom Jack said:


> Honeys aren't that hard to Id. Basically they grow in large groups around dead & dying Oak & stumps, or off the roots. The hard part is getting them before the worms do. I have never parboiled them, I always make sure I just cook them a little longer then normal mushrooms. The nickname Honey Mushroom comes from the color, not the taste.....but......sometimes the young " buttons " are really sweet anyway.


Great finds guys!

As has been said, this is the most unbelievable season for these two mushrooms, and apparently for some others as well. The honey's in my area are mostly old now, but the hens are continuing to show up and should for a while now.

I have had some "disappear" I thought I'd have a shot at letting mature and when I went back to get them.....GONE! Seems like competition has increased in my area!!!

Doesn't matter, I have lots of spots for em, and may already have enough to get by with.



ajc1 said:


> I am trying to find out how far north hens grow I haven't found any by me in Manistee I found them south of Muskegon


I cannot answer this, I have no trouble with finding them locally but I am sure there is a Northern limit from the posts on here. Be interesting to nail that limit down though.....I am 100% sure it is the black oak I am finding them by....

GOOD LUCK Y'ALL!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I found these mushrooms growing in wood chips at an elementary school two years ago. I think it was in the fall. Are these honey mushrooms? These are the only pictures I have. 



View attachment 227760


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

Oldgrandman said:


> Great finds guys!
> 
> As has been said, this is the most unbelievable season for these two mushrooms, and apparently for some others as well. The honey's in my area are mostly old now, but the hens are continuing to show up and should for a while now.
> 
> ...


they grow in Minnesota what county you find them around you?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Steve said:


> I also have never seen this many fall mushrooms and with the rains predicted this week, I expect more. I'm tempted to go picking this weekend but I don't know what is edible.


Steve,
You might want to take a look at this site to see the goodies that are available.

http://www.michiganmorels.com/funtalk/showthread.php?t=7617


----------



## jmgi (Aug 14, 2013)

petronius said:


> I found these mushrooms growing in wood chips at an elementary school two years ago. I think it was in the fall. Are these honey mushrooms? These are the only pictures I have.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227760


I don't know, the color doesn't look quite right to me, too brown instead of yellow-gold. But maybe the color can vary some. The individual mushrooms seem to be growing too tightly together, not like the honey's I have seen which have a little more separation between them. Hopefully someone else more experienced will comment.


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

ajc1 said:


> they grow in Minnesota what county you find them around you?


Kent.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> I also have never seen this many fall mushrooms and with the rains predicted this week, I expect more. I'm tempted to go picking this weekend but I don't know what is edible.


Me neither. I was walking some high banks on the Big South Branch yesterday and I could not believe all the shrooms. I've only eaten stumpers and puffballs in the fall, so I have no idea if any of the ones I saw were edible, but there were at least 4 varieties. I left my phone in the car or I would have taken some pictures. Unbelievable amount of mushrooms. Done a lot of salmon fishing over the years and have never seen anything like it before. I was in the pines and oaks.


----------



## celticcurl (Apr 4, 2012)

petronius said:


> I found these mushrooms growing in wood chips at an elementary school two years ago. I think it was in the fall. Are these honey mushrooms? These are the only pictures I have.


Petronius see what you think about this for a possible match

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/hypholoma_sublateritium.html


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

petronius said:


> I found these mushrooms growing in wood chips at an elementary school two years ago. I think it was in the fall. Are these honey mushrooms? These are the only pictures I have.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 227760


I found a picture of the underside.


View attachment 227769


----------

